
Are aliens hiding in plain sight? - Santosh83
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/sep/05/are-aliens-hiding-in-plain-sight
======
phobosanomaly
If the universe is infinite, then everything within the realm of physics
exists, so we should expect that there is life all around us (even on Earth)
that we are unable to recognize because of biological limitations in our
senses.

Maybe as we begin to augment our senses we'll start to discover all kinds of
weird things floating around.

------
jula432vdf
They are so, SO, freakin' lost.

Just look closer in the tunnels / craters below the surface for god sake.

